

Youtube disables audio for video that contains unauthorized copyrighted music - wave
http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=hq6Ml_bbuPo

======
mechanical_fish
Hee hee! I think this is what they call a "silent protest".

If I wanted to make a commercial to highlight the absurdity of music industry
copyright practice in the internet era, I could do no better than this.

I can almost hear the YouTube guys now: "Sure, we'll take down that music that
you claim copyright to. In its place, we'll just put up a giant, permanent
annoucement that says THIS LAMENESS BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE MUSIC INDUSTRY. How
does that sound?"

